# Why Maps?



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I've read alot of the posts on this forum, and alot of you seem to like the gps maps. Not ever using one, I have to wonder, why?
I use a Garmen etrex on Saginaw Bay all winter long, day and night, returning to the same holes I used the night before, crossing the cracks in the same location, and returning to the truck without incident. 
I know that everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion, and I hope that I don't offend anyone, but could someone please tell me why the map units are so attractive. Thank you in advance.


----------



## wntowne (Feb 3, 2003)

Just my preference but I like the fact that I can go to my map and use the arrow and move it to a point that I want to go to and create a waypoint there and go to it with no problem. I would have to say that it is just like everything, it is personel preference as to what you want. Some want it and some don't.

Just my $.02


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I have a Magellan 315 and I think that I would prefer a moving map. No technical reason.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I don't have a unit, but am heading that way. That's why I'm checking out this topic. It seems to me that the regular units are great for getting to where you've been. The map units are great for getting to where you've not been. 

I use a map program on my laptop all the time to find places I need to find for work. It seems a mapping gps would serve this same purpose.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I have used GPS for a few years. Without a map, ya, you need to have been there to set a waypoint. But as soon as you look at a mapping GPS you will wonder how you lived without it. I use Metro maps (for city and street detail) and Topo maps for hunting an area where I never hunted before. It's hard to describe the power you see when you can look at a map. Similar to having an empty piece of paper with waypoints on it vs. a map with waypoints on it (and roads, hills, cities, etc.......) If you use it for lake fishing only, you will kiss it for maps the day a fog rolls in and you go around shore areas, islands, etc. to get to the dock (which will show on a map).


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

A map unit is awesome to have along for company during a long or multi-day float down a river. Especially if you've never been to the takeout point. Most times you can see exactly where you need to get out ahead of time.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

I have been a GPS user for many years starting with the first military models. I have a mapless handheld and I have a Lowrance on my boat that has a map and all the bells and whistles. I start my big lake fishing before daylight and it is impossible to see the shoreline except for a few lights. The map GPS allows you to see the entire shoreline and it helps navigating your way without even having waypoints. I would not use one without a map feature now. Also...I do a lot of traveling through northwest Michigan and it is amazing to see how many small lakes I pass within 1/2 mile of the road that I didnt even know were there.

Wayne


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Do the units come with maps already loaded into them, or do you have to buy software?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

the answer is yes and yes, depending on what unit, some come iwth software, some don't, some come with roadmaps only, some come with lakes and rivers, all depends on what model and package.

steve


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

You have to remember another thing about GPS or LORAN is you can mark waypoints to help find your way back.
Let's say you go out in the lake and the fog sets in, and you want to return to your harbor or point of departure.
When you just do a "waypoint recall" it will give you the direction and distance to go, but this is in a straight line.
There is always the possibility to recall a waypoint that might be on the other side of a point or breakwall.
With the mapping, that unseen point or breakwall will show up and you will see where you are within reason.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I had the Garmin Venture. There was basically no maps on that thing. Just listed major cities. I sold it on ebay and bought the legend for only a $40 difference. I also loaded the Roads and Rec software on it. The map details are incredible. It even shows the mighigan lefts on major streets. 
It has all the roads on their and even points of interests like business, parks, marinas you name. It even lists the address and telephone information of the places.


----------

